# Arabian US Nationals !



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Is anyone planning to attend or show this year ? The show is in Tulsa at the end of Oct. I will be showing my Stallion Oct. 30 at 1pm... I will post a link to the free live feed for anyone interested in watching 

Cheer for us, this is our first US Nationals, we earned a TOp 10 at Arabian Sporthorse Nationals in 2005... this year we were going to show in Country Pleasure driving & Halter, but I got hurt ( NOT horse related ) so I dropped my driving class, I can use my points for next year, so I'll do it in 2011, but i WILL be showing in the Open Sr. Stallions class ;0 We will be HUGE underdogs as there will be the biggest trainers there, but we worked hard to get qualified and we're gonna give it a shot 1 LOL 

This is me -n- Spirit Thyme, he and I are a great team


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

So how did you guys do?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

he is gorgeous!!!
good luck!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ive commented on your horse before, but he is beautiful.

i was going to go to the midland (UK) regional arab show but missed out because i had an operation  oh well always next year

good luck with nationals, exciting! x


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> So how did you guys do?


 We haven;t shown yet, we show Oct. 30th !


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> he is gorgeous!!!
> good luck!


Thank you


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> ive commented on your horse before, but he is beautiful.
> 
> i was going to go to the midland (UK) regional arab show but missed out because i had an operation  oh well always next year
> 
> good luck with nationals, exciting! x


I have severly herinated discs and have been in lots of pain for the past 4 months, I will be getting surgery after nationals, I am NOT letting this get in our way, even if I am hobbling into the ring, I will be showing my Stallion :wink:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats! I went the year before last as a spectator and may go to watch this year again but definitely won't be showing (don't do arabs!) Good luck!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

upnover said:


> Congrats! I went the year before last as a spectator and may go to watch this year again but definitely won't be showing (don't do arabs!) Good luck!


My Stallion is Spirit Thyme and I;m Heather, we will be showing in the the Equidome on Oct. 30th at 1 pm... cheer for us, we'll need the support !!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

It would be so fun to go and cheer you on! But... on the 30th I'll be at another show. Competing myself.  Hope you do well!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

upnover said:


> It would be so fun to go and cheer you on! But... on the 30th I'll be at another show. Competing myself.  Hope you do well!


Oh, Well then, BEST OF LUCK to YOU too !!!!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

We WERE going to show in CEP driving as well as halter, but because of my injury I decided to just do Halter and wait until next year for driving  ( Sorry, not the best photo of him LOL )


----------

